# My canine best friend is dying......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*My canine best friend is dying......*

I just got the news from my friends. Gypsy, the GSD that went missing for 2.5 years before being reunited with her family back in April, was diagnosed with cancer this past Thursday. She was being treated for a abcessed tooth, and the vet found the cancer all throughout her nose and roof of her mouth. There is nothing they can do, but it is progressing fast, and the decision has been made to have her put down this coming week. They are going to spend some time with her, and they have offered to let me take her for a few hours to spend some quality time with her before they let her go. I feel numb right now, I just got back from visiting them. The cancer has gotten into her nasal passages, and it is disfiguring her badly. I just got done housesitting for my friends over the Labor day weekend, and she seemed fine, albeit somewhat tired. At the moment, I am still without internet, but I felt it was important enough that I went to a local library to logon. Keep my friends in your prayers and thoughts, and I will keep you posted.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Prayers to you, your friends and Gypsy.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Sorry to hear that. I just lost my dog today and it was honestly the hardest thing I've ever done.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Wow, poor girl. She must be in pain. I hope they are giving her something to make her comfortable. Hugs to you. At least she was re-united with her loved ones in the end. Killian, my sympathies to you as well. These stoic dogs are amazing in what they have to go thru and they still wag their tail.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

so sorry to hear this.
Glad she got to be reunited with her family for a least a little while before this happened and now they can be there for her during this time.
many thoughts your way


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Aww Richard I am saden to hear this! My thoughts are with the family!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

I'm so sorry Richard, for your friends and you too. I know how very loved Gypsy must be. Such a sweet girl, to have such a caring "uncle" to spend time with her now. Wishing her an easy journey, and wishing you and Gypsy's family as much peace as is possible during this time. ((((Hugs)))) to you and your pack, going through your own transition into the SouthWind for the winter. May it be more pleasant than you even expected. We are thinking warmly of you here from Germany!
Patti and Grimmi


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

I'm very sad to read this but I am glad Gypsy and her family (and you) were reunited prior to this diagnosis.

Hugs to Gypsy and her family (which includes you Richard).


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Poor Gypsy.







I'm glad you found her and she came home to you and her new family before this happened. She was meant to be with those who love her.


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Richard, 

I am so sorry to hear about Gypsy. You and your friends are in my thoughts and prayers. I lost my girl, Maggie almost a month ago to the same exact type of cancer. It all happened the same way. If you or your friends need someone to talk to, please feel free to send a PM...

Take care,
Wendy


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

Richard, I am so sorry for you, your friends and Gypsy. I am glad, however, that she was able to find her way back to her loving family. I am glad that she will be surrounded in love when it is her time to go.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: My canine best friend is dying......*

so sorry to hear about Gypsy
wow you're not having a good couple of weeks
thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------

